# Gas Tank Doesnt Completely Fill



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My needle goes to full, but the most I've put in when the needle was touching E (light wasn't on) was 10 gallons. 315 miles on that one. Mostly 8-9 gallon fillups besides that. Strikes me as odd considering it's a 13.7 gal tank.

The gas tank size difference has definitely been a bit hard to get used to. The 1LT would go forever on a tank of gas - I often filled up once or twice a month and that was it.


----------



## mike1133 (Jan 17, 2014)

I let it go way beyond E and drove the car about 20ish miles after the gas light came on and it only took that much fuel and got 360 miles. The fill on that tank didnt go to Full. Think i'll be calling the dealer this week.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FWIW, the 2 2016 sedan rentals I had went all the way to "full" as well. They had a different instrument cluster than mine.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Do you try and top off your tank? If you haven't done so already, try filling the tank slower or pull the nozzle out a little bit when filling (she won't mind). Anyhow, sounds like a trip to the dealership.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I noticed this in a 2017 Malibu I drove as a loaner car, I filled the car up until it clicked, then waited a couple minutes and then "topped" it off.

I drove it about 50 miles in 1 day and it went down a little bit over a quarter. I was confused as to why it went down so quick


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

txcruze26 said:


> I noticed this in a 2017 Malibu I drove as a loaner car, I filled the car up until it clicked, then waited a couple minutes and then "topped" it off.
> 
> I drove it about 50 miles in 1 day and it went down a little bit over a quarter. I was confused as to why it went down so quick


13.0 gallon tank in the Bu. Most in its class are 15-18.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> 13.0 gallon tank in the Bu. Most in its class are 15-18.


I got so used to the 15.6 gallon tank in my Gen1 Cruze and the 400-500 mile average tanks, I was blindsided by the horrible range on my 15 Sonic with its 12.2gallon tank. Longest tank so far is just over 400 miles, and that was pushing it. Typical tank is around 300 miles. 

Guess it isn't that bad, Checked the 2016 chevy spark tank size and its only 9 gallons. Even at 40mpg hwy, that only as a range of 280 miles on a good day leaving a few gallons reserve.


----------



## Tronajc (May 5, 2016)

Question How / Where do you guys get this mileage - the most I get is 350 -400 miles per tank. (This is a combination of city and Hwy driving about a 50/50 split - drive is about 40 miles each way (630 km on 55 km drive each way). Cruze 1.4 Turbo 2013.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tronajc said:


> Question How / Where do you guys get this mileage - the most I get is 350 -400 miles per tank. (This is a combination of city and Hwy driving about a 50/50 split - drive is about 40 miles each way (630 km on 55 km drive each way). Cruze 1.4 Turbo 2013.


Practice, Patience, and Perseverance. Add a dash of luck. If you want to see how I did it follow the 800 mile tank link in my signature.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Mine goes to full, but it doesn't stay full very long. I got 330 out of 3/4 a tank.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And on the note of fuel economy, I once babied a Sonic to 66.2 MPG for the tank, so I can attest to the patience.


----------

